# Chicken



## caleb (Oct 18, 2012)

Whts the best chicken breed for laying eggs


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

The record is 360+ in a year from an austolorp hen.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Get the Picken Chicken app and find out. Lol. That's what I use.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry. It posted twice. I think comets are great producers too.


----------



## Wrigley (Oct 3, 2012)

My Black Sex-Links and Golden Comets are "Egg Machines". They're 31 weeks old, they started laying at 17 weeks. They punch in at around 7am and punch out no later than 9am. They go in, do their business, and get out. The rest of the day is left for exploring.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I agree, the hybrids are very productive, I try to add 5-10 every other year.. I have 6 in my group of 22 pullets i added in spring, which are all at POL. Usually the hatch in spring/early summer means they'll start in late fall.. And they produce during winter months while the older hens are shutting down. Just a little trick ive learned


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My red comet is much more chickeny than the others I have. Direct and on a mission!


----------



## caleb (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

In the past year my Americauna has only missed maybe two or three days.


----------

